# Getting experience of machines ..Would you let someone see your machines ?



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

CC post on grinders got me thinking about how people can experience machines and grinders in the flesh.

BB are great but don't stock everything , and aren't ways geographically suitable for everyone , there are machima in Scotland and in London you have a lot to choose from .

So with this in mind how about drawing up a list of people who would be willing to entertain a member interested in seeing the stuff you have , so they can make an informed choice about buying ?

This isn't all about the big ticket items , often there isnt anywhere , where you can pop in a see a a silvia with a pid for example or a cherub or a mignion if your in Wales....plus there are machines like oscars that just aren't stock over here to see...

And yes there are the larger ticket items that people like to experience before they buy too , so a mix would be brilliant .

Can you copy and paste . Let's try and keep the lists relatively simple , rather than everything that's can and is listed in your signature .

I don't need to know how it's modded of what colour it is or how many tampers you have









After it's done we might able to make a list of machines or or sort by locality also ...

Forum sponsors could drop me a pm with the brands you have in a showroom for people's to visit and try and I'll add to the list in a uniform way

So format please

Name - locality - machine - grinder - roaster ( if applicable )

Mrboots2u - Lancaster - londinium - ek43


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u - Lancaster - L1 - ek43

Systemic Kid - Preston, N West - L1 - EK43 - HG One


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u - Lancaster - L1 - ek43

Systemic Kid - Preston, N West - L1 - EK43 - HG One

dfk - Newcastle, Gaggia Classic, Arrarex Caravel, Eureka Zenith Club 65E, Compak K8


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u - Lancaster - L1 - ek43

Systemic Kid - Preston, N West - L1 - EK43 - HG One - Arrarex Caravel

dfk - Newcastle, Gaggia Classic, Arrarex Caravel, Eureka Zenith Club 65E, Compak K8


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u - Lancaster - L1 - ek43

Systemic Kid - Preston, N West - L1 - Arrarex Caravel - EK43 - HG One - Quest roaster - VSTII refractometer

dfk - Newcastle, Gaggia Classic, Arrarex Caravel, Eureka Zenith Club 65E, Compak K8


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Mrboots2u - Lancaster - L1 - ek43

Systemic Kid - Preston, N West - L1 - Arrarex Caravel - EK43 - HG One - Quest roaster - VSTII refractometer

dfk - Newcastle, Gaggia Classic, Arrarex Caravel, Eureka Zenith Club 65E, Compak K8

Milanski - London, Silvia PID, Mazzer SJ (additions to come: Mazzer Royal and Arrarex Caravel)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Mrboots2u - Lancaster - L1 - ek43

Systemic Kid - Preston, N West - L1 - Arrarex Caravel - EK43 - HG One - Quest roaster - VSTII refractometer

dfk - Newcastle, Gaggia Classic, Arrarex Caravel, Eureka Zenith Club 65E, Compak K8

Milanski - London, Silvia PID, Mazzer SJ (additions to come: Mazzer Royal and Arrarex Caravel)

Coffeechap - Swindon - varied and changing lever machines varied and changing grinders, but happy to help


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

M4lcs67 - Halifax, West Yorkshire - Gaggia Classic, Eureka Mignon


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mrboots2u - Lancaster - L1 - ek43

Systemic Kid - Preston, N West - L1 - Arrarex Caravel - EK43 - HG One - Quest roaster - VSTII refractometer

dfk - Newcastle, Gaggia Classic, Arrarex Caravel, Eureka Zenith Club 65E, Compak K8

Milanski - London, Silvia PID, Mazzer SJ (additions to come: Mazzer Royal and Arrarex Caravel)

Coffeechap - varied and changing lever machines varied and changing grinders, but happy to help

M4lcs67 - Halifax, West Yorkshire - Gaggia Classic, Eureka Mignon


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Mrboots2u - Lancaster - L1 - ek43

Systemic Kid - Preston, N West - L1 - Arrarex Caravel - EK43 - HG One - Quest roaster - VSTII refractometer

dfk - Newcastle, Gaggia Classic, Arrarex Caravel, Eureka Zenith Club 65E, Compak K8

Milanski - London, Silvia PID, Mazzer SJ (additions to come: Mazzer Royal and Arrarex Caravel)

Coffeechap - varied and changing lever machines varied and changing grinders, but happy to help

M4lcs67 - Halifax, West Yorkshire - Gaggia Classic, Eureka Mignon

Thecatlinux - Great Yarmouth, Norfolk - Rocket Evo 2 , Mazzer SJ


----------



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

Mrboots2u - Lancaster - L1 - ek43

Systemic Kid - Preston, N West - L1 - Arrarex Caravel - EK43 - HG One - Quest roaster - VSTII refractometer

dfk - Newcastle, Gaggia Classic, Arrarex Caravel, Eureka Zenith Club 65E, Compak K8

Milanski - London, Silvia PID, Mazzer SJ (additions to come: Mazzer Royal and Arrarex Caravel)

Coffeechap - varied and changing lever machines varied and changing grinders, but happy to help

M4lcs67 - Halifax, West Yorkshire - Gaggia Classic, Eureka Mignon

Thecatlinux - Great Yarmouth, Norfolk - Rocket Evo 2 , Mazzer SJ

repeat - Strathaven, Lanarkshire - Speedster, Elektra Nino, OE Pharos, Lido


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hello repeat !


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Not many southerners yet


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> Not many southerners yet


Northerners have more generous nature ...


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Southerners have posher houses and don't want people in them!


----------



## centaursailing (Feb 27, 2012)

Mrboots2u - Lancaster - L1 - ek43

Systemic Kid - Preston, N West - L1 - Arrarex Caravel - EK43 - HG One - Quest roaster - VSTII refractometer

dfk - Newcastle, Gaggia Classic, Arrarex Caravel, Eureka Zenith Club 65E, Compak K8

Milanski - London, Silvia PID, Mazzer SJ (additions to come: Mazzer Royal and Arrarex Caravel)

Coffeechap - varied and changing lever machines varied and changing grinders, but happy to help

M4lcs67 - Halifax, West Yorkshire - Gaggia Classic, Eureka Mignon

Thecatlinux - Great Yarmouth, Norfolk - Rocket Evo 2 , Mazzer SJ

repeat - Strathaven, Lanarkshire - Speedster, Elektra Nino, OE Pharos, Lido

centaursailing - Washington, North East, Isomac Tea, Eureka Zenith 65E, Mahlkonig Vario-W


----------



## centaursailing (Feb 27, 2012)

lol Mr Boots - I'm a southerner in the north!


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Hello repeat !


I'm hearing Leslie Phillips 'ding dong'


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Mrboots2u - Lancaster - L1 - ek43

Systemic Kid - Preston, N West - L1 - Arrarex Caravel - EK43 - HG One - Quest roaster - VSTII refractometer

dfk - Newcastle, Gaggia Classic, Arrarex Caravel, Eureka Zenith Club 65E, Compak K8

Milanski - London, Silvia PID, Mazzer SJ (additions to come: Mazzer Royal and Arrarex Caravel)

Coffeechap - varied and changing lever machines varied and changing grinders, but happy to help

M4lcs67 - Halifax, West Yorkshire - Gaggia Classic, Eureka Mignon

Thecatlinux - Great Yarmouth, Norfolk - Rocket Evo 2 , Mazzer SJ

repeat - Strathaven, Lanarkshire - Speedster, Elektra Nino, OE Pharos, Lido

centaursailing - Washington, North East, Isomac Tea, Eureka Zenith 65E, Mahlkonig Vario-W

Gangstarrrrr - Central London, rancilio silvia, HG one, eureka mignon


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Thats a great idea. Would be very happy to participate after August

Altrincham - New Machine? - EK43 Grinder - Gaggia Classic - Aeropress - Hottop Computer Controlled Roaster


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ron added I've taken out brew methods otherwise the list will become too unwieldy

Mrboots2u - Lancaster - L1 - ek43

Systemic Kid - Preston, N West - L1 - Arrarex Caravel - EK43 - HG One - Quest roaster - VSTII refractometer

dfk - Newcastle, Gaggia Classic, Arrarex Caravel, Eureka Zenith Club 65E, Compak K8

Milanski - London, Silvia PID, Mazzer SJ (additions to come: Mazzer Royal and Arrarex Caravel)

Coffeechap - varied and changing lever machines varied and changing grinders, but happy to help

M4lcs67 - Halifax, West Yorkshire - Gaggia Classic, Eureka Mignon

Thecatlinux - Great Yarmouth, Norfolk - Rocket Evo 2 , Mazzer SJ

repeat - Strathaven, Lanarkshire - Speedster, Elektra Nino, OE Pharos, Lido

centaursailing - Washington, North East, Isomac Tea, Eureka Zenith 65E, Mahlkonig Vario-W

Gangstarrrrr - Central London, rancilio silvia, HG one, eureka mignon

Ronsil - Altrincham - New Machine? Gaggia classic - EK43 Grinder - Hottop Computer Controlled Roaster


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Mrboots2u - Lancaster - L1 - ek43

Systemic Kid - Preston, N West - L1 - Arrarex Caravel - EK43 - HG One - Quest roaster - VSTII refractometer

dfk - Newcastle, Gaggia Classic, Arrarex Caravel, Eureka Zenith Club 65E, Compak K8

Milanski - London, Silvia PID, Mazzer SJ (additions to come: Mazzer Royal and Arrarex Caravel)

Coffeechap - varied and changing lever machines varied and changing grinders, but happy to help

M4lcs67 - Halifax, West Yorkshire - Gaggia Classic, Eureka Mignon

Thecatlinux - Great Yarmouth, Norfolk - Rocket Evo 2 , Mazzer SJ

repeat - Strathaven, Lanarkshire - Speedster, Elektra Nino, OE Pharos, Lido

centaursailing - Washington, North East, Isomac Tea, Eureka Zenith 65E, Mahlkonig Vario-W

Gangstarrrrr - Central London, rancilio silvia, HG one, eureka mignon

CharlieJ - Chorley- North West- Sage Dual Boiler- Eureka Mythos- MBK Hausgrind


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mrboots2u - Lancaster - L1 - ek43

Systemic Kid - Preston, N West - L1 - Arrarex Caravel - EK43 - HG One - Quest roaster - VSTII refractometer

dfk - Newcastle, Gaggia Classic, Arrarex Caravel, Eureka Zenith Club 65E, Compak K8

Milanski - London, Silvia PID, Mazzer SJ (additions to come: Mazzer Royal and Arrarex Caravel)

Coffeechap - varied and changing lever machines varied and changing grinders, but happy to help

M4lcs67 - Halifax, West Yorkshire - Gaggia Classic, Eureka Mignon

Thecatlinux - Great Yarmouth, Norfolk - Rocket Evo 2 , Mazzer SJ

repeat - Strathaven, Lanarkshire - Speedster, Elektra Nino, OE Pharos, Lido

centaursailing - Washington, North East, Isomac Tea, Eureka Zenith 65E, Mahlkonig Vario-W

Gangstarrrrr - Central London, rancilio silvia, HG one, eureka mignon

Ronsil - Altrincham - New Machine? Gaggia classic - EK43 Grinder - Hottop Computer Controlled Roaster

CharlieJ - Chorley- North West- Sage Dual Boiler- Eureka Mythos- MBK Hausgrind


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

I doubt il see anyone over this direction lol bit of a journey to see a starbucks barista lol


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Tiny tamper said:


> I doubt il see anyone over this direction lol bit of a journey to see a starbucks barista lol


Wait and see , kind of the point of the list to see what's in what area . Let's cross our fingers we get a lot of areas covered ... Gonna and yourself tiny ?


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Mrboots2u - Lancaster - L1 - ek43

Systemic Kid - Preston, N West - L1 - Arrarex Caravel - EK43 - HG One - Quest roaster - VSTII refractometer

dfk - Newcastle, Gaggia Classic, Arrarex Caravel, Eureka Zenith Club 65E, Compak K8

Milanski - London, Silvia PID, Mazzer SJ (additions to come: Mazzer Royal and Arrarex Caravel)

Coffeechap - varied and changing lever machines varied and changing grinders, but happy to help

M4lcs67 - Halifax, West Yorkshire - Gaggia Classic, Eureka Mignon

Thecatlinux - Great Yarmouth, Norfolk - Rocket Evo 2 , Mazzer SJ

repeat - Strathaven, Lanarkshire - Speedster, Elektra Nino, OE Pharos, Lido

centaursailing - Washington, North East, Isomac Tea, Eureka Zenith 65E, Mahlkonig Vario-W

Gangstarrrrr - Central London, rancilio silvia, HG one, eureka mignon

Ronsil - Altrincham - New Machine? Gaggia classic - EK43 Grinder - Hottop Computer Controlled Roaster

CharlieJ - Chorley- North West- Sage Dual Boiler- Eureka Mythos- MBK Hausgrind

Tiny tamper - County Down - starbucks barista - gaggia mdf


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u - Lancaster - L1 - ek43

Systemic Kid - Preston, N West - L1 - Arrarex Caravel - EK43 - HG One - Quest roaster - VSTII refractometer

dfk - Newcastle, Gaggia Classic, Arrarex Caravel, Eureka Zenith Club 65E, Compak K8

Milanski - London, Silvia PID, Mazzer SJ (additions to come: Mazzer Royal and Arrarex Caravel)

Coffeechap - varied and changing lever machines varied and changing grinders, but happy to help

M4lcs67 - Halifax, West Yorkshire - Gaggia Classic, Eureka Mignon

Thecatlinux - Great Yarmouth, Norfolk - Rocket Evo 2 , Mazzer SJ

repeat - Strathaven, Lanarkshire - Speedster, Elektra Nino, OE Pharos, Lido

centaursailing - Washington, North East, Isomac Tea, Eureka Zenith 65E, Mahlkonig Vario-W

Gangstarrrrr - Central London, rancilio silvia, HG one, eureka mignon

Ronsil - Altrincham - New Machine? Gaggia classic - EK43 Grinder - Hottop Computer Controlled Roaster

CharlieJ - Chorley- North West- Sage Dual Boiler- Eureka Mythos- MBK Hausgrind

Tiny tamper - County Down - starbucks barista - gaggia mdf

Froggystyle - Nuneaton, Warwickshire - Gaggia classic - Bodum Grinder - Gene Cafe Roaster


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Maybe we could all put up pictures of the setup mentioned in order of list help put a picture to the name kinda thing?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Mrboots2u - Lancaster - L1 - ek43

Systemic Kid - Preston, N West - L1 - Arrarex Caravel - EK43 - HG One - Quest roaster - VSTII refractometer

dfk - Newcastle, Gaggia Classic, Arrarex Caravel, Eureka Zenith Club 65E, Compak K8

Milanski - London, Silvia PID, Mazzer SJ (additions to come: Mazzer Royal and Arrarex Caravel)

Coffeechap - varied and changing lever machines varied and changing grinders, but happy to help

M4lcs67 - Halifax, West Yorkshire - Gaggia Classic, Eureka Mignon

Thecatlinux - Great Yarmouth, Norfolk - Rocket Evo 2 , Mazzer SJ

repeat - Strathaven, Lanarkshire - Speedster, Elektra Nino, OE Pharos, Lido

centaursailing - Washington, North East, Isomac Tea, Eureka Zenith 65E, Mahlkonig Vario-W

Gangstarrrrr - Central London, rancilio silvia, HG one, eureka mignon

Ronsil - Altrincham - New Machine? Gaggia classic - EK43 Grinder - Hottop Computer Controlled Roaster

CharlieJ - Chorley- North West- Sage Dual Boiler- Eureka Mythos- MBK Hausgrind

Tiny tamper - County Down - starbucks barista - gaggia mdf

Froggystyle - Nuneaton, Warwickshire - Gaggia classic - Bodum Grinder - Gene Cafe Roaster

Jason1wood - Newcastle upon Tyne - Quick Mill Verona, Brasilia RR55


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Tiny tamper said:


> Maybe we could all put up pictures of the setup mentioned in order of list help put a picture to the name kinda thing?


For this first part if can keep to txt that would be brilliant will allow me to put easily Into to a spreadsheet a sort

There was a owners and there equipment thread that we use up post on .

I'll bump it as a lot of new members might wanna add to it


----------



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

Mrboots2u said:


> Hello repeat !


Internet is back and machine is plumbed in after moving 400 miles north!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mrboots2u - Lancaster - L1 - ek43

Systemic Kid - Preston, N West - L1 - Arrarex Caravel - EK43 - HG One - Quest roaster - VSTII refractometer

dfk - Newcastle, Gaggia Classic, Arrarex Caravel, Eureka Zenith Club 65E, Compak K8

Milanski - London, Silvia PID, Mazzer SJ (additions to come: Mazzer Royal and Arrarex Caravel)

Coffeechap - varied and changing lever machines varied and changing grinders, but happy to help

M4lcs67 - Halifax, West Yorkshire - Gaggia Classic, Eureka Mignon

Thecatlinux - Great Yarmouth, Norfolk - Rocket Evo 2 , Mazzer SJ

repeat - Strathaven, Lanarkshire - Speedster, Elektra Nino, OE Pharos, Lido

centaursailing - Washington, North East, Isomac Tea, Eureka Zenith 65E, Mahlkonig Vario-W

Gangstarrrrr - Central London, rancilio silvia, HG one, eureka mignon

Ronsil - Altrincham - New Machine? Gaggia classic - EK43 Grinder - Hottop Computer Controlled Roaster

CharlieJ - Chorley- North West- Sage Dual Boiler- Eureka Mythos- MBK Hausgrind

Tiny tamper - County Down - starbucks barista - gaggia mdf

Froggystyle - Nuneaton, Warwickshire - Gaggia classic - Bodum Grinder - Gene Cafe Roaster

Jason1wood - Newcastle upon Tyne - Quick Mill Verona, Brasilia RR55

garydyke1 - Birmingham - Sage DB - EK43 (Coffee burrs)


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Mrboots2u - Lancaster - L1 - ek43

Systemic Kid - Preston, N West - L1 - Arrarex Caravel - EK43 - HG One - Quest roaster - VSTII refractometer

dfk - Newcastle, Gaggia Classic, Arrarex Caravel, Eureka Zenith Club 65E, Compak K8

Milanski - London, Silvia PID, Mazzer SJ (additions to come: Mazzer Royal and Arrarex Caravel)

Coffeechap - varied and changing lever machines varied and changing grinders, but happy to help

M4lcs67 - Halifax, West Yorkshire - Gaggia Classic, Eureka Mignon

Thecatlinux - Great Yarmouth, Norfolk - Rocket Evo 2 , Mazzer SJ

repeat - Strathaven, Lanarkshire - Speedster, Elektra Nino, OE Pharos, Lido

centaursailing - Washington, North East, Isomac Tea, Eureka Zenith 65E, Mahlkonig Vario-W

Gangstarrrrr - Central London, rancilio silvia, HG one, eureka mignon

Ronsil - Altrincham - New Machine? Gaggia classic - EK43 Grinder - Hottop Computer Controlled Roaster

CharlieJ - Chorley- North West- Sage Dual Boiler- Eureka Mythos- MBK Hausgrind

Tiny tamper - County Down - starbucks barista - gaggia mdf

Froggystyle - Nuneaton, Warwickshire - Gaggia classic - Bodum Grinder - Gene Cafe Roaster

Jason1wood - Newcastle upon Tyne - Quick Mill Verona, Brasilia RR55

garydyke1 - Birmingham - Sage DB - EK43 (Coffee burrs)

DavidBondy - Sawbridgeworth (Herts/Essex Border) - L1 - Compak K10 Fresh - GeneCafe + complete Portaspresso kit (both machines and grinder)


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Mrboots2u - Lancaster - L1 - ek43

Systemic Kid - Preston, N West - L1 - Arrarex Caravel - EK43 - HG One - Quest roaster - VSTII refractometer

dfk - Newcastle, Gaggia Classic, Arrarex Caravel, Eureka Zenith Club 65E, Compak K8

Milanski - London, Silvia PID, Mazzer SJ (additions to come: Mazzer Royal and Arrarex Caravel)

Coffeechap - varied and changing lever machines varied and changing grinders, but happy to help

M4lcs67 - Halifax, West Yorkshire - Gaggia Classic, Eureka Mignon

Thecatlinux - Great Yarmouth, Norfolk - Rocket Evo 2 , Mazzer SJ

repeat - Strathaven, Lanarkshire - Speedster, Elektra Nino, OE Pharos, Lido

centaursailing - Washington, North East, Isomac Tea, Eureka Zenith 65E, Mahlkonig Vario-W

Gangstarrrrr - Central London, rancilio silvia, HG one, eureka mignon

Ronsil - Altrincham - New Machine? Gaggia classic - EK43 Grinder - Hottop Computer Controlled Roaster

CharlieJ - Chorley- North West- Sage Dual Boiler- Eureka Mythos- MBK Hausgrind

Tiny tamper - County Down - starbucks barista - gaggia mdf

Froggystyle - Nuneaton, Warwickshire - Gaggia classic - Bodum Grinder - Gene Cafe Roaster

Jason1wood - Newcastle upon Tyne - Quick Mill Verona, Brasilia RR55

garydyke1 - Birmingham - Sage DB - EK43 (Coffee burrs)

DavidBondy - Sawbridgeworth (Herts/Essex Border) - L1 - Compak K10 Fresh - GeneCafe + complete Portaspresso kit (both machines and grinder)

Xpenno - Birmingham - Quick Mill Verona, EK43, Compak K10 Conic


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Thecatlinux said:


> Not many southerners yet


That's because all the us Southener's haven't seen the thread yet because we are at work trying to pay for our expensive houses!


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

repeat said:


> Internet is back and machine is plumbed in after moving 400 miles north!


I lived in Strathaven for a year in 2004-2005. Now there's a reason to go back! Will need to bribe you with some cakes from Taylor's in exchange for a play with the Speedster haha! Not that I can afford one for a loooong time!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Mrboots2u - Lancaster - L1 - ek43

Systemic Kid - Preston, N West - L1 - Arrarex Caravel - EK43 - HG One - Quest roaster - VSTII refractometer

dfk - Newcastle, Gaggia Classic, Arrarex Caravel, Eureka Zenith Club 65E, Compak K8

Milanski - London, Silvia PID, Mazzer SJ (additions to come: Mazzer Royal and Arrarex Caravel)

Coffeechap - varied and changing lever machines varied and changing grinders, but happy to help

M4lcs67 - Halifax, West Yorkshire - Gaggia Classic, Eureka Mignon

Thecatlinux - Great Yarmouth, Norfolk - Rocket Evo 2 , Mazzer SJ

repeat - Strathaven, Lanarkshire - Speedster, Elektra Nino, OE Pharos, Lido

centaursailing - Washington, North East, Isomac Tea, Eureka Zenith 65E, Mahlkonig Vario-W

Gangstarrrrr - Central London, rancilio silvia, HG one, eureka mignon

Ronsil - Altrincham - New Machine? Gaggia classic - EK43 Grinder - Hottop Computer Controlled Roaster

CharlieJ - Chorley- North West- Sage Dual Boiler- Eureka Mythos- MBK Hausgrind

Tiny tamper - County Down - starbucks barista - gaggia mdf

Froggystyle - Nuneaton, Warwickshire - Gaggia classic - Bodum Grinder - Gene Cafe Roaster

Jason1wood - Newcastle upon Tyne - Quick Mill Verona, Brasilia RR55

Daren - Southend Essex - Rocket Evo, Mythos, Hausgrind (and other stuff in my signature)


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Daren. This seems to have gone wrong. You've cut me, GaryDyke and Xpenno off!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u - Lancaster - L1 - ek43

Systemic Kid - Preston, N West - L1 - Arrarex Caravel - EK43 - HG One - Quest roaster - VSTII refractometer

dfk - Newcastle, Gaggia Classic, Arrarex Caravel, Eureka Zenith Club 65E, Compak K8

Milanski - London, Silvia PID, Mazzer SJ (additions to come: Mazzer Royal and Arrarex Caravel)

Coffeechap - varied and changing lever machines varied and changing grinders, but happy to help

M4lcs67 - Halifax, West Yorkshire - Gaggia Classic, Eureka Mignon

Thecatlinux - Great Yarmouth, Norfolk - Rocket Evo 2 , Mazzer SJ

repeat - Strathaven, Lanarkshire - Speedster, Elektra Nino, OE Pharos, Lido

centaursailing - Washington, North East, Isomac Tea, Eureka Zenith 65E, Mahlkonig Vario-W

Gangstarrrrr - Central London, rancilio silvia, HG one, eureka mignon

Ronsil - Altrincham - New Machine? Gaggia classic - EK43 Grinder - Hottop Computer Controlled Roaster

CharlieJ - Chorley- North West- Sage Dual Boiler- Eureka Mythos- MBK Hausgrind

Tiny tamper - County Down - starbucks barista - gaggia mdf

Froggystyle - Nuneaton, Warwickshire - Gaggia classic - Bodum Grinder - Gene Cafe Roaster

Jason1wood - Newcastle upon Tyne - Quick Mill Verona, Brasilia RR55

garydyke1 - Birmingham - Sage DB - EK43 (Coffee burrs)

DavidBondy - Sawbridgeworth (Herts/Essex Border) - L1 - Compak K10 Fresh - GeneCafe + complete Portaspresso kit (both machines and grinder)

Xpenno - Birmingham - Quick Mill Verona, EK43, Compak K10 Conic

Daren - Southend Essex- Rocket Evo, Mythos, Hausgrind (and other stuff in my signature)


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

DavidBondy said:


> Daren. This seems to have gone wrong. You've cut me, GaryDyke and Xpenno off!!


Sorted.......


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Mrboots2u - Lancaster - L1 - ek43

Systemic Kid - Preston, N West - L1 - Arrarex Caravel - EK43 - HG One - Quest roaster - VSTII refractometer

dfk - Newcastle, Gaggia Classic, Arrarex Caravel, Eureka Zenith Club 65E, Compak K8

Milanski - London, Silvia PID, Mazzer SJ (additions to come: Mazzer Royal and Arrarex Caravel)

Coffeechap - varied and changing lever machines varied and changing grinders, but happy to help

M4lcs67 - Halifax, West Yorkshire - Gaggia Classic, Eureka Mignon

Thecatlinux - Great Yarmouth, Norfolk - Rocket Evo 2 , Mazzer SJ

repeat - Strathaven, Lanarkshire - Speedster, Elektra Nino, OE Pharos, Lido

centaursailing - Washington, North East, Isomac Tea, Eureka Zenith 65E, Mahlkonig Vario-W

Gangstarrrrr - Central London, rancilio silvia, HG one, eureka mignon

Ronsil - Altrincham - New Machine? Gaggia classic - EK43 Grinder - Hottop Computer Controlled Roaster

CharlieJ - Chorley- North West- Sage Dual Boiler- Eureka Mythos- MBK Hausgrind

Tiny tamper - County Down - starbucks barista - gaggia mdf

Froggystyle - Nuneaton, Warwickshire - Gaggia classic - Bodum Grinder - Gene Cafe Roaster

Jason1wood - Newcastle upon Tyne - Quick Mill Verona, Brasilia RR55

garydyke1 - Birmingham - Sage DB - EK43 (Coffee burrs)

DavidBondy - Sawbridgeworth (Herts/Essex Border) - L1 - Compak K10 Fresh - GeneCafe + complete Portaspresso kit (both machines and grinder)

Xpenno - Birmingham - Quick Mill Verona, EK43, Compak K10 Conic

Daren - Southend Essex- Rocket Evo, Mythos, Hausgrind (and other stuff in my signature)

IanP -Bury St Edmunds, Suffolk - Izzo Alex Duetto Mk IV, Mahlkonig K30ES


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Mrboots2u - Lancaster - L1 - ek43

Systemic Kid - Preston, N West - L1 - Arrarex Caravel - EK43 - HG One - Quest roaster - VSTII refractometer

dfk - Newcastle, Gaggia Classic, Arrarex Caravel, Eureka Zenith Club 65E, Compak K8

Milanski - London, Silvia PID, Mazzer SJ (additions to come: Mazzer Royal and Arrarex Caravel)

Coffeechap - varied and changing lever machines varied and changing grinders, but happy to help

M4lcs67 - Halifax, West Yorkshire - Gaggia Classic, Eureka Mignon

Thecatlinux - Great Yarmouth, Norfolk - Rocket Evo 2 , Mazzer SJ

repeat - Strathaven, Lanarkshire - Speedster, Elektra Nino, OE Pharos, Lido

centaursailing - Washington, North East, Isomac Tea, Eureka Zenith 65E, Mahlkonig Vario-W

Gangstarrrrr - Central London, rancilio silvia, HG one, eureka mignon

Ronsil - Altrincham - New Machine? Gaggia classic - EK43 Grinder - Hottop Computer Controlled Roaster

CharlieJ - Chorley- North West- Sage Dual Boiler- Eureka Mythos- MBK Hausgrind

Tiny tamper - County Down - starbucks barista - gaggia mdf

Froggystyle - Nuneaton, Warwickshire - Gaggia classic - Bodum Grinder - Gene Cafe Roaster

Jason1wood - Newcastle upon Tyne - Quick Mill Verona, Brasilia RR55

garydyke1 - Birmingham - Sage DB - EK43 (Coffee burrs)

DavidBondy - Sawbridgeworth (Herts/Essex Border) - L1 - Compak K10 Fresh - GeneCafe + complete Portaspresso kit (both machines and grinder)

Xpenno - Birmingham - Quick Mill Verona, EK43, Compak K10 Conic

Daren - Southend Essex- Rocket Evo, Mythos, Hausgrind (and other stuff in my signature)

IanP -Bury St Edmunds, Suffolk - Izzo Alex Duetto Mk IV, Mahlkonig K30ES

MrShades - Swindon, Wiltshire - Izzo Alex Duetto - Compak K10 Fresh - Hottop


----------



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

michaelg said:


> I lived in Strathaven for a year in 2004-2005. Now there's a reason to go back! Will need to bribe you with some cakes from Taylor's in exchange for a play with the Speedster haha! Not that I can afford one for a loooong time!


Anytime Michael! You might have to listen to 3 screaming kids though!


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Mrboots2u - Lancaster - L1 - ek43

Systemic Kid - Preston, N West - L1 - Arrarex Caravel - EK43 - HG One - Quest roaster - VSTII refractometer

dfk - Newcastle, Gaggia Classic, Arrarex Caravel, Eureka Zenith Club 65E, Compak K8

Milanski - London, Silvia PID, Mazzer SJ (additions to come: Mazzer Royal and Arrarex Caravel)

Coffeechap - varied and changing lever machines varied and changing grinders, but happy to help

M4lcs67 - Halifax, West Yorkshire - Gaggia Classic, Eureka Mignon

Thecatlinux - Great Yarmouth, Norfolk - Rocket Evo 2 , Mazzer SJ

repeat - Strathaven, Lanarkshire - Speedster, Elektra Nino, OE Pharos, Lido

centaursailing - Washington, North East, Isomac Tea, Eureka Zenith 65E, Mahlkonig Vario-W

Gangstarrrrr - Central London, rancilio silvia, HG one, eureka mignon

Ronsil - Altrincham - New Machine? Gaggia classic - EK43 Grinder - Hottop Computer Controlled Roaster

CharlieJ - Chorley- North West- Sage Dual Boiler- Eureka Mythos- MBK Hausgrind

Tiny tamper - County Down - starbucks barista - gaggia mdf

Froggystyle - Nuneaton, Warwickshire - Gaggia classic - Bodum Grinder - Gene Cafe Roaster

Jason1wood - Newcastle upon Tyne - Quick Mill Verona, Brasilia RR55

garydyke1 - Birmingham - Sage DB - EK43 (Coffee burrs)

DavidBondy - Sawbridgeworth (Herts/Essex Border) - L1 - Compak K10 Fresh - GeneCafe + complete Portaspresso kit (both machines and grinder)

Xpenno - Birmingham - Quick Mill Verona, EK43, Compak K10 Conic

Daren - Southend Essex- Rocket Evo, Mythos, Hausgrind (and other stuff in my signature)

IanP -Bury St Edmunds, Suffolk - Izzo Alex Duetto Mk IV, Mahlkonig K30ES

MrShades - Swindon, Wiltshire - Izzo Alex Duetto - Compak K10 Fresh - Hottop

Obnic - Hampton Middlesex - new machine? 2010 leva dual boiler, Mazzer Mini Doserless & 2010 Mignon


----------



## Jon V (Feb 24, 2014)

Mrboots2u - Lancaster - L1 - ek43

Systemic Kid - Preston, N West - L1 - Arrarex Caravel - EK43 - HG One - Quest roaster - VSTII refractometer

dfk - Newcastle, Gaggia Classic, Arrarex Caravel, Eureka Zenith Club 65E, Compak K8

Milanski - London, Silvia PID, Mazzer SJ (additions to come: Mazzer Royal and Arrarex Caravel)

Coffeechap - varied and changing lever machines varied and changing grinders, but happy to help

M4lcs67 - Halifax, West Yorkshire - Gaggia Classic, Eureka Mignon

Thecatlinux - Great Yarmouth, Norfolk - Rocket Evo 2 , Mazzer SJ

repeat - Strathaven, Lanarkshire - Speedster, Elektra Nino, OE Pharos, Lido

centaursailing - Washington, North East, Isomac Tea, Eureka Zenith 65E, Mahlkonig Vario-W

Gangstarrrrr - Central London, rancilio silvia, HG one, eureka mignon

Ronsil - Altrincham - New Machine? Gaggia classic - EK43 Grinder - Hottop Computer Controlled Roaster

CharlieJ - Chorley- North West- Sage Dual Boiler- Eureka Mythos- MBK Hausgrind

Tiny tamper - County Down - starbucks barista - gaggia mdf

Froggystyle - Nuneaton, Warwickshire - Gaggia classic - Bodum Grinder - Gene Cafe Roaster

Jason1wood - Newcastle upon Tyne - Quick Mill Verona, Brasilia RR55

garydyke1 - Birmingham - Sage DB - EK43 (Coffee burrs)

DavidBondy - Sawbridgeworth (Herts/Essex Border) - L1 - Compak K10 Fresh - GeneCafe + complete Portaspresso kit (both machines and grinder)

Xpenno - Birmingham - Quick Mill Verona, EK43, Compak K10 Conic

Daren - Southend Essex- Rocket Evo, Mythos, Hausgrind (and other stuff in my signature)

IanP -Bury St Edmunds, Suffolk - Izzo Alex Duetto Mk IV, Mahlkonig K30ES

MrShades - Swindon, Wiltshire - Izzo Alex Duetto - Compak K10 Fresh - Hottop

Obnic - Hampton Middlesex - new machine? 2010 leva dual boiler, Mazzer Mini Doserless & 2010 Mignon

Jon V - Bristol - La Spaz Mini Vivaldi, Mazzer SJ


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Another great example of the community on this forum. Its a shame I can't commit, as I have flatmates who might not be so keen. But good to see people being so open on the forum


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Bump for the weekend if anyone wanna adds ? gonna start making couple of spreadsheets sorted by area and by type of machine my roaster etc


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

Mrboots2u - Lancaster - L1 - ek43

Systemic Kid - Preston, N West - L1 - Arrarex Caravel - EK43 - HG One - Quest roaster - VSTII refractometer

dfk - Newcastle, Gaggia Classic, Arrarex Caravel, Eureka Zenith Club 65E, Compak K8

Milanski - London, Silvia PID, Mazzer SJ (additions to come: Mazzer Royal and Arrarex Caravel)

Coffeechap - varied and changing lever machines varied and changing grinders, but happy to help

M4lcs67 - Halifax, West Yorkshire - Gaggia Classic, Eureka Mignon

Thecatlinux - Great Yarmouth, Norfolk - Rocket Evo 2 , Mazzer SJ

repeat - Strathaven, Lanarkshire - Speedster, Elektra Nino, OE Pharos, Lido

centaursailing - Washington, North East, Isomac Tea, Eureka Zenith 65E, Mahlkonig Vario-W

Gangstarrrrr - Central London, rancilio silvia, HG one, eureka mignon

Ronsil - Altrincham - New Machine? Gaggia classic - EK43 Grinder - Hottop Computer Controlled Roaster

CharlieJ - Chorley- North West- Sage Dual Boiler- Eureka Mythos- MBK Hausgrind

Tiny tamper - County Down - starbucks barista - gaggia mdf

Froggystyle - Nuneaton, Warwickshire - Gaggia classic - Bodum Grinder - Gene Cafe Roaster

Jason1wood - Newcastle upon Tyne - Quick Mill Verona, Brasilia RR55

garydyke1 - Birmingham - Sage DB - EK43 (Coffee burrs)

DavidBondy - Sawbridgeworth (Herts/Essex Border) - L1 - Compak K10 Fresh - GeneCafe + complete Portaspresso kit (both machines and grinder)

Xpenno - Birmingham - Quick Mill Verona, EK43, Compak K10 Conic

Daren - Southend Essex- Rocket Evo, Mythos, Hausgrind (and other stuff in my signature)

IanP -Bury St Edmunds, Suffolk - Izzo Alex Duetto Mk IV, Mahlkonig K30ES

MrShades - Swindon, Wiltshire - Izzo Alex Duetto - Compak K10 Fresh - Hottop

Obnic - Hampton Middlesex - new machine? 2010 leva dual boiler, Mazzer Mini Doserless & 2010 Mignon

Jon V - Bristol - La Spaz Mini Vivaldi, Mazzer SJ

Heligan - Cornwall - L1 - Mythos - Brasilia RR55


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Mrboots2u - Lancaster - L1 - ek43

Systemic Kid - Preston, N West - L1 - Arrarex Caravel - EK43 - HG One - Quest roaster - VSTII refractometer

dfk - Newcastle, Gaggia Classic, Arrarex Caravel, Eureka Zenith Club 65E, Compak K8

Milanski - London, Silvia PID, Mazzer SJ (additions to come: Mazzer Royal and Arrarex Caravel)

Coffeechap - varied and changing lever machines varied and changing grinders, but happy to help

M4lcs67 - Halifax, West Yorkshire - Gaggia Classic, Eureka Mignon

Thecatlinux - Great Yarmouth, Norfolk - Rocket Evo 2 , Mazzer SJ

repeat - Strathaven, Lanarkshire - Speedster, Elektra Nino, OE Pharos, Lido

centaursailing - Washington, North East, Isomac Tea, Eureka Zenith 65E, Mahlkonig Vario-W

Gangstarrrrr - Central London, rancilio silvia, HG one, eureka mignon

Ronsil - Altrincham - New Machine? Gaggia classic - EK43 Grinder - Hottop Computer Controlled Roaster

CharlieJ - Chorley- North West- Sage Dual Boiler- Eureka Mythos- MBK Hausgrind

Tiny tamper - County Down - starbucks barista - gaggia mdf

Froggystyle - Nuneaton, Warwickshire - Gaggia classic - Bodum Grinder - Gene Cafe Roaster

Jason1wood - Newcastle upon Tyne - Quick Mill Verona, Brasilia RR55

garydyke1 - Birmingham - Sage DB - EK43 (Coffee burrs)

DavidBondy - Sawbridgeworth (Herts/Essex Border) - L1 - Compak K10 Fresh - GeneCafe + complete Portaspresso kit (both machines and grinder)

Xpenno - Birmingham - Quick Mill Verona, EK43, Compak K10 Conic

Daren - Southend Essex- Rocket Evo, Mythos, Hausgrind (and other stuff in my signature)

IanP -Bury St Edmunds, Suffolk - Izzo Alex Duetto Mk IV, Mahlkonig K30ES

MrShades - Swindon, Wiltshire - Izzo Alex Duetto - Compak K10 Fresh - Hottop

Obnic - Hampton Middlesex - new machine? 2010 leva dual boiler, Mazzer Mini Doserless & 2010 Mignon

Jon V - Bristol - La Spaz Mini Vivaldi, Mazzer SJ

Heligan - Cornwall - L1 - Mythos - Brasilia RR55

Soll - Ilford, Essex. Bezzera Strega, HG1, Hottop roaster


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Nod - Plymouth

La Spaziale Vivaldi II, Vario Home


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

\ said:


> Mrboots2u - Lancaster - L1 - ek43 Systemic Kid - Preston' date=' N West - L1 - Arrarex Caravel - EK43 - HG One - Quest roaster - VSTII refractometer dfk - Newcastle, Gaggia Classic, Arrarex Caravel, Eureka Zenith Club 65E, Compak K8 Milanski - London, Silvia PID, Mazzer SJ (additions to come: Mazzer Royal and Arrarex Caravel) Coffeechap - varied and changing lever machines varied and changing grinders, but happy to help M4lcs67 - Halifax, West Yorkshire - Gaggia Classic, Eureka Mignon Thecatlinux - Great Yarmouth, Norfolk - Rocket Evo 2 , Mazzer SJ repeat - Strathaven, Lanarkshire - Speedster, Elektra Nino, OE Pharos, Lido centaursailing - Washington, North East, Isomac Tea, Eureka Zenith 65E, Mahlkonig Vario-W Gangstarrrrr - Central London, rancilio silvia, HG one, eureka mignon Ronsil - Altrincham - New Machine? Gaggia classic - EK43 Grinder - Hottop Computer Controlled Roaster CharlieJ - Chorley- North West- Sage Dual Boiler- Eureka Mythos- MBK Hausgrind Tiny tamper - County Down - starbucks barista - gaggia mdf Froggystyle - Nuneaton, Warwickshire - Gaggia classic - Bodum Grinder - Gene Cafe Roaster Jason1wood - Newcastle upon Tyne - Quick Mill Verona, Brasilia RR55 garydyke1 - Birmingham - Sage DB - EK43 (Coffee burrs) DavidBondy - Sawbridgeworth (Herts/Essex Border) - L1 - Compak K10 Fresh - GeneCafe + complete Portaspresso kit (both machines and grinder) Xpenno - Birmingham - Quick Mill Verona, EK43, Compak K10 Conic Daren - Southend Essex- Rocket Evo, Mythos, Hausgrind (and other stuff in my signature) IanP -Bury St Edmunds, Suffolk - Izzo Alex Duetto Mk IV, Mahlkonig K30ES MrShades - Swindon, Wiltshire - Izzo Alex Duetto - Compak K10 Fresh - Hottop Obnic - Hampton Middlesex - new machine? 2010 leva dual boiler, Mazzer Mini Doserless & 2010 Mignon Jon V - Bristol - La Spaz Mini Vivaldi, Mazzer SJ Heligan - Cornwall - L1 - Mythos - Brasilia RR55 Soll - Ilford, Essex. Bezzera Strega, HG1, Hottop roaster [/quote']
> 
> Nod - Plymouth, Devon - La Spaziale Vivaldi II, Vario Home


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Originally Posted by Soll

Mrboots2u - Lancaster - L1 - ek43 Systemic Kid - Preston, N West - L1 - Arrarex Caravel - EK43 - HG One - Quest roaster - VSTII refractometer dfk - Newcastle, Gaggia Classic, Arrarex Caravel, Eureka Zenith Club 65E, Compak K8 Milanski - London, Silvia PID, Mazzer SJ (additions to come: Mazzer Royal and Arrarex Caravel) Coffeechap - varied and changing lever machines varied and changing grinders, but happy to help M4lcs67 - Halifax, West Yorkshire - Gaggia Classic, Eureka Mignon Thecatlinux - Great Yarmouth, Norfolk - Rocket Evo 2 , Mazzer SJ repeat - Strathaven, Lanarkshire - Speedster, Elektra Nino, OE Pharos, Lido centaursailing - Washington, North East, Isomac Tea, Eureka Zenith 65E, Mahlkonig Vario-W Gangstarrrrr - Central London, rancilio silvia, HG one, eureka mignon Ronsil - Altrincham - New Machine? Gaggia classic - EK43 Grinder - Hottop Computer Controlled Roaster CharlieJ - Chorley- North West- Sage Dual Boiler- Eureka Mythos- MBK Hausgrind Tiny tamper - County Down - starbucks barista - gaggia mdf Froggystyle - Nuneaton, Warwickshire - Gaggia classic - Bodum Grinder - Gene Cafe Roaster Jason1wood - Newcastle upon Tyne - Quick Mill Verona, Brasilia RR55 garydyke1 - Birmingham - Sage DB - EK43 (Coffee burrs) DavidBondy - Sawbridgeworth (Herts/Essex Border) - L1 - Compak K10 Fresh - GeneCafe + complete Portaspresso kit (both machines and grinder) Xpenno - Birmingham - Quick Mill Verona, EK43, Compak K10 Conic Daren - Southend Essex- Rocket Evo, Mythos, Hausgrind (and other stuff in my signature) IanP -Bury St Edmunds, Suffolk - Izzo Alex Duetto Mk IV, Mahlkonig K30ES MrShades - Swindon, Wiltshire - Izzo Alex Duetto - Compak K10 Fresh - Hottop Obnic - Hampton Middlesex - new machine? 2010 leva dual boiler, Mazzer Mini Doserless & 2010 Mignon Jon V - Bristol - La Spaz Mini Vivaldi, Mazzer SJ Heligan - Cornwall - L1 - Mythos - Brasilia RR55 Soll - Ilford, Essex. Bezzera Strega, HG1, Hottop roaster

Nod - Plymouth, Devon - La Spaziale Vivaldi II, Vario Home


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Mrboots2u - Lancaster - L1 - ek43

Systemic Kid - Preston, N West - L1 - Arrarex Caravel - EK43 - HG One - Quest roaster - VSTII refractometer

dfk - Newcastle, Gaggia Classic, Arrarex Caravel, Eureka Zenith Club 65E, Compak K8

Milanski - London, Silvia PID, Mazzer SJ (additions to come: Mazzer Royal and Arrarex Caravel)

Coffeechap - varied and changing lever machines varied and changing grinders, but happy to help

M4lcs67 - Halifax, West Yorkshire - Gaggia Classic, Eureka Mignon

Thecatlinux - Great Yarmouth, Norfolk - Rocket Evo 2 , Mazzer SJ

repeat - Strathaven, Lanarkshire - Speedster, Elektra Nino, OE Pharos, Lido

centaursailing - Washington, North East, Isomac Tea, Eureka Zenith 65E, Mahlkonig Vario-W

Gangstarrrrr - Central London, rancilio silvia, HG one, eureka mignon

Ronsil - Altrincham - New Machine? Gaggia classic - EK43 Grinder - Hottop Computer Controlled Roaster

CharlieJ - Chorley- North West- Sage Dual Boiler- Eureka Mythos- MBK Hausgrind

Tiny tamper - County Down - starbucks barista - gaggia mdf

Froggystyle - Nuneaton, Warwickshire - Gaggia classic - Bodum Grinder - Gene Cafe Roaster

Jason1wood - Newcastle upon Tyne - Quick Mill Verona, Brasilia RR55

garydyke1 - Birmingham - Sage DB - EK43 (Coffee burrs)

DavidBondy - Sawbridgeworth (Herts/Essex Border) - L1 - Compak K10 Fresh - GeneCafe + complete Portaspresso kit (both machines and grinder)

Xpenno - Birmingham - Quick Mill Verona, EK43, Compak K10 Conic

Daren - Southend Essex- Rocket Evo, Mythos, Hausgrind (and other stuff in my signature)

IanP -Bury St Edmunds, Suffolk - Izzo Alex Duetto Mk IV, Mahlkonig K30ES

MrShades - Swindon, Wiltshire - Izzo Alex Duetto - Compak K10 Fresh - Hottop

Obnic - Hampton Middlesex - new machine? 2010 leva dual boiler, Mazzer Mini Doserless & 2010 Mignon

Jon V - Bristol - La Spaz Mini Vivaldi, Mazzer SJ

Heligan - Cornwall - L1 - Mythos - Brasilia RR55

Soll - Ilford, Essex. Bezzera Strega, HG1, Hottop roaster

Nod - Plymouth, Devon - La Spaziale Vivaldi II, Vario Home


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Sorry 4 attempts to get the formatting right... I should have got my 6 year old to help me!


----------



## trebor127 (Apr 19, 2013)

Mrboots2u - Lancaster - L1 - ek43

Systemic Kid - Preston, N West - L1 - Arrarex Caravel - EK43 - HG One - Quest roaster - VSTII refractometer

dfk - Newcastle, Gaggia Classic, Arrarex Caravel, Eureka Zenith Club 65E, Compak K8

Milanski - London, Silvia PID, Mazzer SJ (additions to come: Mazzer Royal and Arrarex Caravel)

Coffeechap - varied and changing lever machines varied and changing grinders, but happy to help

M4lcs67 - Halifax, West Yorkshire - Gaggia Classic, Eureka Mignon

Thecatlinux - Great Yarmouth, Norfolk - Rocket Evo 2 , Mazzer SJ

repeat - Strathaven, Lanarkshire - Speedster, Elektra Nino, OE Pharos, Lido

centaursailing - Washington, North East, Isomac Tea, Eureka Zenith 65E, Mahlkonig Vario-W

Gangstarrrrr - Central London, rancilio silvia, HG one, eureka mignon

Ronsil - Altrincham - New Machine? Gaggia classic - EK43 Grinder - Hottop Computer Controlled Roaster

CharlieJ - Chorley- North West- Sage Dual Boiler- Eureka Mythos- MBK Hausgrind

Tiny tamper - County Down - starbucks barista - gaggia mdf

Froggystyle - Nuneaton, Warwickshire - Gaggia classic - Bodum Grinder - Gene Cafe Roaster

Jason1wood - Newcastle upon Tyne - Quick Mill Verona, Brasilia RR55

garydyke1 - Birmingham - Sage DB - EK43 (Coffee burrs)

DavidBondy - Sawbridgeworth (Herts/Essex Border) - L1 - Compak K10 Fresh - GeneCafe + complete Portaspresso kit (both machines and grinder)

Xpenno - Birmingham - Quick Mill Verona, EK43, Compak K10 Conic

Daren - Southend Essex- Rocket Evo, Mythos, Hausgrind (and other stuff in my signature)

IanP -Bury St Edmunds, Suffolk - Izzo Alex Duetto Mk IV, Mahlkonig K30ES

MrShades - Swindon, Wiltshire - Izzo Alex Duetto - Compak K10 Fresh - Hottop

Obnic - Hampton Middlesex - new machine? 2010 leva dual boiler, Mazzer Mini Doserless & 2010 Mignon

Jon V - Bristol - La Spaz Mini Vivaldi, Mazzer SJ

Heligan - Cornwall - L1 - Mythos - Brasilia RR55

Soll - Ilford, Essex. Bezzera Strega, HG1, Hottop roaster

Nod - Plymouth, Devon - La Spaziale Vivaldi II, Vario Home

Trebor127 - south Manchester - Ecm mechanika IV, eureka Zenith 65E, zassenhaus santiago


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Mrboots2u - Lancaster - L1 - ek43

Systemic Kid - Preston, N West - L1 - Arrarex Caravel - EK43 - HG One - Quest roaster - VSTII refractometer

dfk - Newcastle, Gaggia Classic, Arrarex Caravel, Eureka Zenith Club 65E, Compak K8

Milanski - London, Silvia PID, Mazzer SJ (additions to come: Mazzer Royal and Arrarex Caravel)

Coffeechap - varied and changing lever machines varied and changing grinders, but happy to help

M4lcs67 - Halifax, West Yorkshire - Gaggia Classic, Eureka Mignon

Thecatlinux - Great Yarmouth, Norfolk - Rocket Evo 2 , Mazzer SJ

repeat - Strathaven, Lanarkshire - Speedster, Elektra Nino, OE Pharos, Lido

centaursailing - Washington, North East, Isomac Tea, Eureka Zenith 65E, Mahlkonig Vario-W

Gangstarrrrr - Central London, rancilio silvia, HG one, eureka mignon

Ronsil - Altrincham - New Machine? Gaggia classic - EK43 Grinder - Hottop Computer Controlled Roaster

CharlieJ - Chorley- North West- Sage Dual Boiler- Eureka Mythos- MBK Hausgrind

Tiny tamper - County Down - starbucks barista - gaggia mdf

Froggystyle - Nuneaton, Warwickshire - Gaggia classic - Bodum Grinder - Gene Cafe Roaster

Jason1wood - Newcastle upon Tyne - Quick Mill Verona, Brasilia RR55

garydyke1 - Birmingham - Sage DB - EK43 (Coffee burrs)

DavidBondy - Sawbridgeworth (Herts/Essex Border) - L1 - Compak K10 Fresh - GeneCafe + complete Portaspresso kit (both machines and grinder)

Xpenno - Birmingham - Quick Mill Verona, EK43, Compak K10 Conic

Daren - Southend Essex- Rocket Evo, Mythos, Hausgrind (and other stuff in my signature)

IanP -Bury St Edmunds, Suffolk - Izzo Alex Duetto Mk IV, Mahlkonig K30ES

MrShades - Swindon, Wiltshire - Izzo Alex Duetto - Compak K10 Fresh - Hottop

Obnic - Hampton Middlesex - new machine? 2010 leva dual boiler, Mazzer Mini Doserless & 2010 Mignon

Jon V - Bristol - La Spaz Mini Vivaldi, Mazzer SJ

Heligan - Cornwall - L1 - Mythos - Brasilia RR55

Soll - Ilford, Essex. Bezzera Strega, HG1, Hottop roaster

Nod - Plymouth, Devon - La Spaziale Vivaldi II, Vario Home

Trebor127 - south Manchester - Ecm mechanika IV, eureka Zenith 65E, zassenhaus santiago

Mouse - Wirral - Astoria Perla Jr - Mazzer SJ - Gene Cafe (Dimmer Mod)


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

Mrboots2u - Lancaster - L1 - ek43

Systemic Kid - Preston, N West - L1 - Arrarex Caravel - EK43 - HG One - Quest roaster - VSTII refractometer

dfk - Newcastle, Gaggia Classic, Arrarex Caravel, Eureka Zenith Club 65E, Compak K8

Milanski - London, Silvia PID, Mazzer SJ (additions to come: Mazzer Royal and Arrarex Caravel)

Coffeechap - varied and changing lever machines varied and changing grinders, but happy to help

M4lcs67 - Halifax, West Yorkshire - Gaggia Classic, Eureka Mignon

Thecatlinux - Great Yarmouth, Norfolk - Rocket Evo 2 , Mazzer SJ

repeat - Strathaven, Lanarkshire - Speedster, Elektra Nino, OE Pharos, Lido

centaursailing - Washington, North East, Isomac Tea, Eureka Zenith 65E, Mahlkonig Vario-W

Gangstarrrrr - Central London, rancilio silvia, HG one, eureka mignon

Ronsil - Altrincham - New Machine? Gaggia classic - EK43 Grinder - Hottop Computer Controlled Roaster

CharlieJ - Chorley- North West- Sage Dual Boiler- Eureka Mythos- MBK Hausgrind

Tiny tamper - County Down - starbucks barista - gaggia mdf

Froggystyle - Nuneaton, Warwickshire - Gaggia classic - Bodum Grinder - Gene Cafe Roaster

Jason1wood - Newcastle upon Tyne - Quick Mill Verona, Brasilia RR55

garydyke1 - Birmingham - Sage DB - EK43 (Coffee burrs)

DavidBondy - Sawbridgeworth (Herts/Essex Border) - L1 - Compak K10 Fresh - GeneCafe + complete Portaspresso kit (both machines and grinder)

Xpenno - Birmingham - Quick Mill Verona, EK43, Compak K10 Conic

Daren - Southend Essex- Rocket Evo, Mythos, Hausgrind (and other stuff in my signature)

IanP -Bury St Edmunds, Suffolk - Izzo Alex Duetto Mk IV, Mahlkonig K30ES

MrShades - Swindon, Wiltshire - Izzo Alex Duetto - Compak K10 Fresh - Hottop

Obnic - Hampton Middlesex - new machine? 2010 leva dual boiler, Mazzer Mini Doserless & 2010 Mignon

Jon V - Bristol - La Spaz Mini Vivaldi, Mazzer SJ

Heligan - Cornwall - L1 - Mythos - Brasilia RR55

Soll - Ilford, Essex. Bezzera Strega, HG1, Hottop roaster

Nod - Plymouth, Devon - La Spaziale Vivaldi II, Vario Home

Trebor127 - south Manchester - Ecm mechanika IV, eureka Zenith 65E, zassenhaus santiago

Mouse - Wirral - Astoria Perla Jr - Mazzer SJ - Gene Cafe (Dimmer Mod)

rmcgandara - withington - manchester - Expobar leva dual boiler, Brasilia RR55OD, MBK hausgrind


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

Mrboots2u - Lancaster - L1 - ek43

Systemic Kid - Preston, N West - L1 - Arrarex Caravel - EK43 - HG One - Quest roaster - VSTII refractometer

dfk - Newcastle, Gaggia Classic, Arrarex Caravel, Eureka Zenith Club 65E, Compak K8

Milanski - London, Silvia PID, Mazzer SJ (additions to come: Mazzer Royal and Arrarex Caravel)

Coffeechap - varied and changing lever machines varied and changing grinders, but happy to help

M4lcs67 - Halifax, West Yorkshire - Gaggia Classic, Eureka Mignon

Thecatlinux - Great Yarmouth, Norfolk - Rocket Evo 2 , Mazzer SJ

repeat - Strathaven, Lanarkshire - Speedster, Elektra Nino, OE Pharos, Lido

centaursailing - Washington, North East, Isomac Tea, Eureka Zenith 65E, Mahlkonig Vario-W

Gangstarrrrr - Central London, rancilio silvia, HG one, eureka mignon

Ronsil - Altrincham - New Machine? Gaggia classic - EK43 Grinder - Hottop Computer Controlled Roaster

CharlieJ - Chorley- North West- Sage Dual Boiler- Eureka Mythos- MBK Hausgrind

Tiny tamper - County Down - starbucks barista - gaggia mdf

Froggystyle - Nuneaton, Warwickshire - Gaggia classic - Bodum Grinder - Gene Cafe Roaster

Jason1wood - Newcastle upon Tyne - Quick Mill Verona, Brasilia RR55

garydyke1 - Birmingham - Sage DB - EK43 (Coffee burrs)

DavidBondy - Sawbridgeworth (Herts/Essex Border) - L1 - Compak K10 Fresh - GeneCafe + complete Portaspresso kit (both machines and grinder)

Xpenno - Birmingham - Quick Mill Verona, EK43, Compak K10 Conic

Daren - Southend Essex- Rocket Evo, Mythos, Hausgrind (and other stuff in my signature)

IanP -Bury St Edmunds, Suffolk - Izzo Alex Duetto Mk IV, Mahlkonig K30ES

MrShades - Swindon, Wiltshire - Izzo Alex Duetto - Compak K10 Fresh - Hottop

Obnic - Hampton Middlesex - new machine? 2010 leva dual boiler, Mazzer Mini Doserless & 2010 Mignon

Jon V - Bristol - La Spaz Mini Vivaldi, Mazzer SJ

Heligan - Cornwall - L1 - Mythos - Brasilia RR55

Soll - Ilford, Essex. Bezzera Strega, HG1, Hottop roaster

Nod - Plymouth, Devon - La Spaziale Vivaldi II, Vario Home

Trebor127 - south Manchester - Ecm mechanika IV, eureka Zenith 65E, zassenhaus santiago

Mouse - Wirral - Astoria Perla Jr - Mazzer SJ - Gene Cafe (Dimmer Mod)

rmcgandara - withington - manchester - Expobar leva dual boiler, Brasilia RR55OD, MBK hausgrind

TonyW - Chesterfield - L1 - Macap M4D - Gene Cafe (Dimmer mod)


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I imagine a lot of this is out of date...

Mrboots2u - Lancaster - L1 - ek43

Systemic Kid - Preston, N West - L1 - Arrarex Caravel - EK43 - HG One - Quest roaster - VSTII refractometer

dfk - Newcastle, Gaggia Classic, Arrarex Caravel, Eureka Zenith Club 65E, Compak K8

Milanski - London, Silvia PID, Mazzer SJ (additions to come: Mazzer Royal and Arrarex Caravel)

Coffeechap - varied and changing lever machines varied and changing grinders, but happy to help

M4lcs67 - Halifax, West Yorkshire - Gaggia Classic, Eureka Mignon

Thecatlinux - Great Yarmouth, Norfolk - Rocket Evo 2 , Mazzer SJ

repeat - Strathaven, Lanarkshire - Speedster, Elektra Nino, OE Pharos, Lido

centaursailing - Washington, North East, Isomac Tea, Eureka Zenith 65E, Mahlkonig Vario-W

Gangstarrrrr - Central London, rancilio silvia, HG one, eureka mignon

Ronsil - Altrincham - New Machine? Gaggia classic - EK43 Grinder - Hottop Computer Controlled Roaster

CharlieJ - Chorley- North West- Sage Dual Boiler- Eureka Mythos- MBK Hausgrind

Tiny tamper - County Down - starbucks barista - gaggia mdf

Froggystyle - Nuneaton, Warwickshire - Gaggia classic - Bodum Grinder - Gene Cafe Roaster

Jason1wood - Newcastle upon Tyne - Quick Mill Verona, Brasilia RR55

garydyke1 - Birmingham - Sage DB - EK43 (Coffee burrs)

DavidBondy - Sawbridgeworth (Herts/Essex Border) - L1 - Compak K10 Fresh - GeneCafe + complete Portaspresso kit (both machines and grinder)

Xpenno - Birmingham - Quick Mill Verona, EK43, Compak K10 Conic

Daren - Southend Essex- Rocket Evo, Mythos, Hausgrind (and other stuff in my signature)

IanP -Bury St Edmunds, Suffolk - Izzo Alex Duetto Mk IV, Mahlkonig K30ES

MrShades - Swindon, Wiltshire - Izzo Alex Duetto - Compak K10 Fresh - Hottop

Obnic - Hampton Middlesex - new machine? 2010 leva dual boiler, Mazzer Mini Doserless & 2010 Mignon

Jon V - Bristol - La Spaz Mini Vivaldi, Mazzer SJ

Heligan - Cornwall - L1 - Mythos - Brasilia RR55

Soll - Ilford, Essex. Bezzera Strega, HG1, Hottop roaster

Nod - Plymouth, Devon - La Spaziale Vivaldi II, Vario Home

Trebor127 - south Manchester - Ecm mechanika IV, eureka Zenith 65E, zassenhaus santiago

Mouse - Wirral - Astoria Perla Jr - Mazzer SJ - Gene Cafe (Dimmer Mod)

rmcgandara - withington - manchester - Expobar leva dual boiler, Brasilia RR55OD, MBK hausgrind

TonyW - Chesterfield - L1 - Macap M4D - Gene Cafe (Dimmer mod)

jlarkin (Joe) - Bramley, Hampshire - Bezzera Strega - Gaggia Classic with PID etc. Compak E8, Hausgrind


----------



## Larzzus (Apr 29, 2015)

Larzzus - Yate, Bristol - BS37 - Expobar Leva DB & Eureka Zenith 65e


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Reading this there are a lot of changes required to this list and some names that are probably no longer active

Happy to add my name to the list but will hang fire until it is tidied up


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

would it not make more sense to list geographical areas of the country then let people list within that, or have a mod pull the whole thing together by people sending in their location and equipment?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

working dog said:


> Reading this there are a lot of changes required to this list and some names that are probably no longer active
> 
> Happy to add my name to the list but will hang fire until it is tidied up


Same here...I would be happy to let someone see my kit...roasters, coffee machines, grinder and anything I happen to be testing at the time. However, it would be better that its a locked thread wth a list updated by a moderator, who you have to PM with details. Otherwise it degenerates into 7 pages of crap.

The list should simply be sorted by county and town....e.g. for me Surrey - Byfleet.


----------

